# Optional IV for meds & fluids for neuter. Is IV needed?



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

If Davis' bloodwork was fine and he's otherwise healthy, an IV is not really necessary. The procedure should be quite quick. I do like an IV for a spay, but for "just" a neuter (assuming he's not cryptorchid) it isn't a strict requirement.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

I am speaking from a human stand point. If a human gets sedation an IV is a must. Not sure if they use general on dogs for neuter. If Davis is having general anesthesia an IV is a good idea in case there is a problem.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

IowaGold is a vet so you can believe what she says. If your vet has done them without and is comfortable without, then I would do it. It has been awhile since my Bama was done but I dont think it was done with an IV.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Just dropped Davis off for his surgery. Opted out of IV. We will be picking him up at 9 tomorrow morning. They will call me following the procedure.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Picking Davis up in about 20 minutes!!!! We missed him soooo much!


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

So an IV for a spay is necessary then IowaGold? I know you said you like them but have you done any without and what has the outcome been? Abby is getting spayed in 2+ weeks and was curious about this as well...

Thanks!

P.S. Hope Davis settles back in nicely!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hoping Davis has a fast recovery!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

SophieP said:


> So an IV for a spay is necessary then IowaGold? I know you said you like them but have you done any without and what has the outcome been? Abby is getting spayed in 2+ weeks and was curious about this as well...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.S. Hope Davis settles back in nicely!!


I've done TONS of spays without IV catheters and never had a problem. I don't really have a problem doing a spay without, but it's just a nice thing to have.


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> I've done TONS of spays without IV catheters and never had a problem. I don't really have a problem doing a spay without, but it's just a nice thing to have.


Good to know - thank you SO much!! 

Cheers,


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

For those of you that are about to have a neuter or surgery, please ask them if the price includes a e-collar. My co-worker just got a big surprise when he bought an e-collar for his dog through the vet that just neutered him - $44! 

They can be bought a lot cheaper at pet smart or petco.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

*Davis is home and doing well In fact, he is spread eagle on the floor*

for all to see his stiches!!! He is not a fan of the e-collar. We did purchase a nicer padded flexible collar from our pet store at half the cost of the stiff collar we would have got from our vet.


The other boys in the house just keep staring at the his stiches and empty scrotum with amazement. I told them they cannot feel sorry for him while petting him. I don't want Davis to think something awful has happened to him.


----------

